# Breeder in Delaware



## carliesmom (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I haven't been on for a very long time. Life has been so hectic and crazy. But everything is going well. Chloe is doing great. She has been neutered and doing great. She about 6 lbs. and a bundle of joy.
I check on the site at least once a week and have always LOVED coming to SM.
I just wanted to let all know that the breeder that Chloe came from has 7 puppies that will be available at the end of July. She is in northern Delaware and WILL NOT SHIP her babies. So if you can get to her, go to her site: www.babymaltese.com her name is Rhonda. I hope that if you get one of her babies you have the joy that I have had with Chloe.


----------

